# west virginia shows



## BENAKED1 (Apr 19, 2013)

does anyone know of any shows or swap meets in west virginia or south east ohio?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,welcome to forum.There is a club in parkersburg,wv.Don`t know there schedule.
There is a railroad days meet at pike lake state park near jackson,ohio which is about 70 mile from you.I`m about 20 mi.from you.

cheers,sanepilot


----------



## BENAKED1 (Apr 19, 2013)

thanks


----------



## onemodelcitizen (Jul 18, 2012)

*club in charleston*

There's a club in Charleston, The Kanawha Valley Railroad Association that meets every Thursday and has an open house every second Sunday of each month. August 11th is their next one, and they are having a big show and swap meet on February 8, 2014. It's in Coonskin park. Hit me up for more info.

I would be interested to know of any shows also. There is one occasionally in Chapmanville, WV. I do not currently know any dates. 

Do you have a layout? I just got started, but if you're interested you can take a look at what I built with my 8th graders last year to win the CEDAR coal fair (that's a big science fair that Arch coal sponsors and actually paid for everything...so what you see i didn't have a dime in).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_H2KLu7qm0

I'd be interested to see your projects too. Always interested in local stuff! I'm in Logan County by the way.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Chapmanville is Sept. 21 and 22. There is also a great one in Bluefield Nov. 9 and 10.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there anyone near Beckley? I would really like to go to the blufield show


----------



## onemodelcitizen (Jul 18, 2012)

*current shows?*

I missed the November show in Bluefield, but I know that the KVRA is having an open house for their club over Thanksgiving. I think it's a week long event with a Christmas theme to their extensive layout. Anybody know any other shows or layouts that I could visit in southern WV?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

I missed the blue field show as well. Where in southern wv are u from?


----------



## onemodelcitizen (Jul 18, 2012)

*reply*

Logan County


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Check out the Bunker Hill Train Club website, they have a show in April at the Ranson Civic Center. Their website is www.bunkerhilltrainclub.com.


----------

